# PE Exam - Water Resources end Environmental



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a good study/review book for the Water Resources and Environmental Depth portion of the exam? I work for a small consulting engineering firm and we specialize in drainage design. I have absolutely no problem with Hydraulics and Hydrology, but it is more of the environmental topics that I have struggled with. I have taken and failed the exam twice now, with both times my scores in WWT, WQ and WT being poor to say the least.


----------



## John QPE (Jun 18, 2013)

Ever consider Transpo? It has all the WR stuff you know, and not a lot of the Enviro stuff you don't.

I'm in the same boat as you .... I can design basins all day, but it's the "other" stuff I'm afraid of. The transpo topics just seem a little more reasonable to grasp, and research during the exam.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2013)

thanks. I plan to stay the course for now, but if I see no change, I may consider it.


----------



## 305Gurl (Jun 18, 2013)

My coworker took the WR exam and passed on his second try. He used the two books below to answer the environmental-- WWT, WQ and WT problems, which he swears is what pushed him over the edge. I couldn't imagine answering those waste Water problems, but good luck. I tried the first timw to pass WR and failed. Next tried Transpo and passed after a 2nd attempt (3

Water and Waste Water Calculations Manual by Shun Dar Lin

Foundation of Environmental Engineering by Cooper, Dietz and Reinhart.


----------

